# Darting



## Weekend Worrior (Aug 29, 2005)

Recently bought an 06 yamaha apex, I have only ridden it a couple times but it seems to be all over the trail. I am wondering if anyone has changed skis and solved this problem. If so what kind of skis did you go with?
Thanks, Matt.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

Check out some info over on totallyyamaha.com. There is a tech section and a forum. There's lots of info on how to help solve the darting. I used some shim's on my old sled from Bergstrom's (they make skegs/carbides) and have good info on thier site bergstromskegs.com (I think or use yahoo.) It may be alot easier and cheaper than new skis.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

More than likely you just need to set the sled up for your riding style. A few adjustments with the front shocks,center shocks and the limiter strap wil really help. Before you go buying new skis, do the above and get yourself a set of Shaper Bar Carbides.


----------



## Weekend Worrior (Aug 29, 2005)

I've adjusted everything I can, that's the nice thing about the new yams they're easy to adjust.
TY had a huge forum on this with a very easy fix, I'm going to try it.
I want to change the skis anyway,different color, but if the shim work I'll stick with yamaha skis. Red should look pretty cool with billit loops.
Thanks guys.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

FYI..... I have USI PX 301's on my Gade and I can't say enough about them. The carve like they are on rails on groomed trail with no darting at all. If you like to Powder Ride, these are a must. Hit the flipper and these things get on TOP right now.


----------



## donahue5668 (Sep 25, 2007)

if they dont have the dual carbides on them you should probably pick up yourself some woody's dooly's


----------



## Gilbey (Oct 26, 2005)

http://www.ty4stroke.com/

This is the other half of the forum dedicated to 4 strokes only, sorry I didn't see your post sooner. 

I've been a member since 2002 and there is a lot of good guys and good information here.


----------



## Gilbey (Oct 26, 2005)

Oh....

And my fix DID include changing out skis. I put the Ski Doo Precisions with dual carbides on it. It fixed my darting and gave me more forward bite. A lot of it had to do with the balance which took me 800 miles to feel good as well on how much weight to go on the track verses skis and vice versa.


----------



## Gilbey (Oct 26, 2005)

One last adjustment now that I think back was that I tightened down the front springs as well.

Feel free to PM me.


----------



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

its because its a yamajunk!!!!!:lol:


----------



## Weekend Worrior (Aug 29, 2005)

stickem said:


> its because its a yamajunk!!!!!:lol:


 
Wanna go riding sometime, I'll show you my tail light.

I'm going to look for a new set of skis this summer/fall.
It's got floats not springs, so setting the pre load and having bump control is a litle tougher. 
I ran the presicions on my mxz and loved them, I might go that route.
We'll see what I can find.
Thanks for all the info.
Matt


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

I hear that Apex is _FAST_. Buddy's Bro rode one with a Puffer and said it was insane.


----------

